# 9.5 Evinrude sportwin questions



## TurtleJugger

Hey everyone I just got a Evinrude 9.5 sportwin and its my first outboard motor. I got it mounted on my 14ft aluminum v bottom. It's missing the primer but the guy used a pump hose to feed it gas and it started right up. If I use a pump hoes will the pump keep feeding gas? Also any general tips and advice about outboard care? I've been reading up a lot on it online but am totally new to boat motors. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## turkeyt

Check Leroys Ramblings. He gives all the info on those motors


----------



## whjr15

http://www.leeroysramblings.com/OMC_9.5.htm

There's the page you'll want to bookmark.

I've got a '73 9.5 for my smaller boat, and I love it. It's the only motor I've ever owned that starts on the first pull!


----------



## TurtleJugger

Thanks. I've read that page and learned a lot but still doesn't answer my question about the primer. I'm thinking a pump hoes will work hopefully. Going to try it Friday.


----------



## whjr15

Are you talking about the fuel line with the bulb? If so, that would work fine, and is standard protocol. Just prime the bulb until it's firm... However, I'm not sure what's going on with that fuel hose that comes out of yours (at least that's what it looks like?). On mine, that is where the kill button is, not a primer. The actual fuel line hookup is just to the right of the tiller handle.


----------



## TurtleJugger

Ok that's what I was thinking was the primer bulb. Guess it doesn't have a shut off switch. Is there a alternative way to shut it off safe.


----------



## fishingful

I had one of the fat boys as my first motor 20 years ago. I seem to remember to stop the motor you shift it into neutral and on the handle it says stop so you turn the throttle to the stop position and the motor will die. I have had many motors since then and don't remember exactly.


----------



## whjr15

Yeah, you can also stop it like fishingful said... Just twist the handle all the way in the "slower" direction. Still not sure what kind of fuel line setup you got goin on there. Why someone would take out the stop button and run a fuel line through it (when there's already a fitting for it) is beyond me. What does the other end of that line hook to?


----------



## fishingful

I guess there was a button. You can pull the choke out and that will kill it also.


----------



## creekcrawler

Got one of those last year - They're nice little outboards, it'll move that boat nicely!
Not sure what you got going on with the fuel line though.
Just get a fuel line with a primer bulb on it ( there is no primer button on the engine) .
The fuel line should have a fitting that matches the outboard on the one end, the other attaches to your fuel tank.
Fuel line on the outboard _should _be running from the fuel pump to a fitting on the outside of the motor on the port side. You can see the fitting in the photo, right next to your throttle.
Hook it up, squeeze the primer bulb to get fuel in the line, and go. Once there's fuel in the line, yes, the fuel pump
will pull it up .
And yeah, there should be a shut off button where your line is going (notice it says "stop" right above it).
You could probably find a kill switch on e-bay.


----------



## TurtleJugger

Thanks for the tip. Yeah I hate to sound like a total noob but it's my first boat and first outboard motor.


----------



## creekcrawler

I hear ya. Always had boats, but never touched an outboard until two years ago when we got an inflatable zodik-style boat. Now, somehow, I've ended up with four of them . .. . ..


----------



## TurtleJugger

Hey I tried all day to start the motor and can't get it to start. I hooked the hose straight up to the fuel pump and ran the other end into a gas can. We bled the line and pump and still won't start. This motor was started last Sunday so I know it's something I'm doing. Any suggestions?


----------



## TurtleJugger

Checked the plugs and they were wet. I let them dry an hour and clean them off and it still won't start. Been reading online and troubleshoot all day. Does anyone know any other forums or websites?


----------



## whjr15

Not entirely sure, but I'd bet it has to do with that funky fuel setup you got goin on. Get yourself a proper tank/hose/primer bulb, and hook it up to the connector to the right of the tiller handle. Make sure you reattach the inside fuel line to that connector. Once hooked up, squeeze the bulb until firm, then you're good to go.

You saw it start before, so you at least know it runs. A weird setup usually equals weird problems.


----------



## TurtleJugger

That's what I'm gonna try today after work. I'm gonna get the 
Hoes adapter and hook it up the right way. Also gonna get two new spark plugs. The spark plugs I took out of it are kinda old.


----------



## creekcrawler

You got the right idea. I agree, get the right lines set up & new plugs.



> I'm gonna get the
> Hoes adapter


When you hooking it up, just remember bros before hoes! lol.


----------



## TurtleJugger

creekcrawler said:


> You got the right idea. I agree, get the right lines set up & new plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> When you hooking it up, just remember bros before hoes! lol.



Haha I told my wife that I got hoes clamps yesterday and she said it sounded kinky haha I said I need clamps to keep those bitches in place! Lol


----------



## whjr15

Lol gotta keep the hoes in check! 

Let us know how it works out once you get everything squared away.


----------



## TurtleJugger

Ok I think I got the wrong plugs. Walmart didn't have the j4c or j6c spark plugs so I got ones I thought would work. Still won't fire. I got a adapter for the fuel line and hooked it up. Now the gas won't prime into the ball. It was working when I put the line in the gas tank but now it won't push the gas out of the tank. I tried running a line to the gas port by the handle but the tube is too big to fit into that hole. I'm gonna run out to auto zone and see if they have the spark plugs I need. I tried the old spark plugs but still can't get it to fire. The spark worked Sunday when I got the motor but nothing now. Man this outboard is turning into a nightmare lol


----------



## TurtleJugger

Two brand new sparkplugs. Still won't start


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Where are you located?


----------



## TurtleJugger

Clermont county around the back of Owensville.


----------



## TurtleJugger

It almost started this morning after sitting all night. So I think it's flooding every time I pump gas. Went to Walmart and got the right female adapters and hooked the gas line up the right way. I think the tubing I got for the inside motor gas line is too big cuz it still won't start. This is day four trying to get this motor to start. I'm gonna try getting a smaller tube for the inside line and if that don't work in gonna put a fuel filter on the line. I'm starting to wonder how the guy got this motor to start with his ******* setup but I can't get it to start ******* or with the right tubing. I think I got ripped off big time in this deal...


----------



## bountyhunter

SLOW DOWN< get right hose ends install , look at the squeeze bulb make sure the arrow is pointed to the engine ... clean plugs.


----------



## TurtleJugger

Yeah did all that. The hose adapter I got said its for evinrudes but it won't lock onto the male valve on the motor. I tried running tubes straight to the pump with a fuel filter in between but that didn't work either. The motor wants to start when I let it set awhile so I know it's flooding. Just can't get it to stop flooding every time I pump gas into the motor.


----------



## TurtleJugger

Also I did the spark check and the spark plugs are sparking fine.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Try starting with just starting fluid, if that works you know you have solely a fuel problem. Don't keep starting it with starting fluid though, it's not good.


----------



## fishingful

Post a some pictures of the fuel pump am fuel line comeing from the fuel connection on the motor. It's weird that he would bypass the fuel connection. There may have been an issue with the fuel connection on the motor that's why they bypassed it. Did you actualy see it run?

I think I put 2 or 3 full pumps on my motor when I had it. It was a issue all the time.


----------



## RJohnson442

Look for a loose wire coming from the coil. Not the spark plug wire. It will be a thin wire. There should be one for the kill switch. It works by grounding the coil. If its cut or just dangling around Its probably killing the spark. If you watched it run then we know it will run. Pull the plugs and disconnect the output on the fuel pump attach a piece of hose and place it on a catch can and pull the cord. If you have has the pump works. Now reconnect the hose back to the carb. Install plugs. Put choke on and pull. No start squeeze primer once. Pull again. No start. Open choke pull. Pull pull. No start squeeze primer while pulling. No start by now its floodedand has carb problems.


----------



## TurtleJugger

I will post pic when I get off work. There is two wires hanging off the motor I have no idea are for. They look like some kind of plug. Also I have taken off the hose running from the pump to the carb and it is pumping gas into the carb.


----------



## fishingful

....................


----------



## TurtleJugger

Working on it now lol

Ok so I tried the 1/4 size tubing going from the the fuel filter to the pump and the bulb won't pump gas when that size tubing. So I went back to the larger tubing and its still flooding I guess and won't start.I tried spraying carb cleaner in the carb to see if it will fire and it did the first time for a second.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

So you probably have a float problem in your carb, need to rebuild the carb.


----------



## TurtleJugger

Yea a guy at work told me the same thing. I'm not much of a mechanic but gonna give it a try after watching a few YouTube videos about it lol.


----------



## bountyhunter

this not hard ,take pics before and during your repair, lay out on a cloth so you can see how things go , when you take out the adjusting screws COUNT THE TURNS ,then write them down, apart and back to gether about a hour ,wash parts of with sea foam.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Very very easy to do, I did my first this year and was worried as all heck. Just remove it, take it all apart and draw it out then put back together. Clean very well so you don't have to do it teice


----------



## whjr15

Let me start by saying that a carb cleaning is probably a good idea. However, I find it hard to believe that the carb magically gummed up SO BAD that it will no longer even START anymore! Especially considering that it just ran Sunday!

Could be an older style carb float that got stuck during transport from the sellers house. Check leeroy's ramblings for info and part #'s for that fix. Might as well replace it while you've got it open.

I think you still need to get the right fuel delivery system going... Tank->hose->primer bulb->hose->motor. Get your model number and go to marineengine.com or boats.net for exploded parts diagrams for the exact parts (fittings, hose, floats, etc.) you need.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

I've had the cork floats fall apart and all of a sudden stop starting


----------



## TurtleJugger

whjr15 said:


> Let me start by saying that a carb cleaning is probably a good idea. However, I find it hard to believe that the carb magically gummed up SO BAD that it will no longer even START anymore! Especially considering that it just ran Sunday!
> 
> Could be an older style carb float that got stuck during transport from the sellers house. Check leeroy's ramblings for info and part #'s for that fix. Might as well replace it while you've got it open.
> 
> I think you still need to get the right fuel delivery system going... Tank->hose->primer bulb->hose->motor. Get your model number and go to marineengine.com or boats.net for exploded parts diagrams for the exact parts (fittings, hose, floats, etc.) you need.


What's the difference between a bulb and primer? I thought the bulb was the primer


----------



## whjr15

Yeah it is... But weren't you having problems with the fittings not working or something? Sorry, I use my phone, so scrolling up to find a specific post can be a pain lol.


----------



## creekcrawler

Sounds like something weird is going on. Didn't you say the bulb won't pump when hooked up to the engine?
It should pump, then get harder to pump as the line fills.
On a side note, the only time I had trouble with this engine is when I flooded it one time - wouldn't start til the next day.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Make sure your connection on the gas line where it connects to the motor is on the right way, you can put it on backwards kinda and it won't pump.


----------



## TurtleJugger

Ok we got it running today with starter fluid so I know it's an issue with the fuel line. I can't seem to connect the fuel hose to the connecter on the male fuel adapter on the motor. I have 1/15 hose and it won't fit. Also I can't get the female adapter from the fuel tank to lock onto the male part on the motor. It's all evinrude parts but it's less then a hair off of locking.

















Evinrude.com has a fuel connecter. Can't I just get that and bypass the fuel connecter on the motor? I see now why the previous owner had the fuel line ran straight to the motor. That fuel connecter is in a very tight spot and major pain lol


----------



## nicklesman

This might be a dumb question but are you sure you are putting the fuel fitting on the right way. Try flipping it around. Sounds dumb but I did this on my first outboard. It locks on the opposite way it looks like it should go.


----------



## whjr15

nicklesman said:


> This might be a dumb question but are you sure you are putting the fuel fitting on the right way. Try flipping it around. Sounds dumb but I did this on my first outboard. It locks on the opposite way it looks like it should go.


That's another very possible scenario! I actually JUST caught myself doing that same thing a couple weeks ago on my 9.5.

Kinda like a USB plug.... You try to plug it in, it's wrong. You flip it over and it's somehow still wrong. You then flip it back to how you had it in the first place, and it goes right in!!!


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Exactly why I asked that same question, I was lost for words when I put it on backwards. It feels like it's on but you can't pump any gas.


----------



## nicklesman

Lol didn't read your post eye. See it now though. Great minds think a like.


----------



## TurtleJugger

I got it to fire up with starting fluid then it got suction on the gas and started taking gas and running great but after a few mins it flooded out. I still can't get the male fuel plug on the motor to work so I broke down and ordered a male fuel adapter from evinrude.com. I'm gonna get it in the mail this week and the problem should be solved. Thanks everyone for the help and suggestions. If I have any more problems with it I'll let ya all know.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Can you post a picture of the male fuel connection connected to the motor how you have it? Then maybe a picture of it barely on.


----------



## TurtleJugger

I had it apart the other day. Should have take n a picture. I will tomorrow.


----------



## TurtleJugger

Hooked the new fuel connecter up. It's pumping gas but the bulb won't get hard and I still can't get it to start. My buddy's dad got it started and he just blew starter fluid in the sparkplug holes and it started right up and started pumping gAs. After a few mins it flooded out but now I have the piece. When I first walked out there today it started up on the first pull then died from not getting gas. I might have flooded it? Why won't the bulb get hard?


----------



## RJohnson442

The floats stuck open/ bent, clogged needle valve Or the low idle screw is out to much. Those are the only causes of a flooded engine when cold. Now if it was hot the tanks hot anNOd its flooded thats a different story. How do you know its flooded? Is the bowl full? When you pull it with the plugs out put your finger over the hole. Look for gas and oil it should leave a nice circle?


----------



## whjr15

When mine wouldn't stay hard (that sounds horrible lol) it was because my fuel pump was bad.


----------



## TurtleJugger

It might be the low idle screw cuz I was messing with it the other day. I'm gonna check it when I get home today. It fired up fine the other day and the bulb was getting hard then so it might be the idle screw. How does that thing work? I don't understand it.


----------



## creekcrawler

It's just a siphon starter bulb. It fills the line with gas so the pump can suck gas.
Sounds like you had your choke on? Either that, or like you said, idle settings.


----------



## musky 44

creekcrawler said:


> It's just a siphon starter bulb. It fills the line with gas so the pump can suck gas.
> Sounds like you had your choke on? Either that, or like you said, idle settings.


Here is a question, Do you have the vent open on the gas tank? I have seen this cause problems as well.


----------



## creekcrawler

Yeah but if the vent's closed, that will starve it for fuel not flood it.


----------



## RJohnson442

On most carbs its 1.5 turns out from seated will get you running. And you can fine tune from there once it warms up. If you get to 3 turns out with no change at all. Somethings up with the carb. You might be able to do a search for base settings. Most of these carb were the same for tons of motors of that era once they switched over from the pressure tanks.


----------



## fishingful

RJohnson442 said:


> On most carbs its 1.5 turns out from seated will get you running. And you can fine tune from there once it warms up. If you get to 3 turns out with no change at all. Somethings up with the carb. You might be able to do a search for base settings. Most of these carb were the same for tons of motors of that era once they switched over from the pressure tanks.


I am still sticking with the fuel pump is bad. The motor I had just like that one went through 3 fuel pumps. Only way I could get it to stay running once it was running is pump the ball.


----------



## musky 44

creekcrawler said:


> Yeah but if the vent's closed, that will starve it for fuel not flood it.


Are the plugs wet when it stalls out? could be starving for fuel instead of flooding.


----------



## TurtleJugger

I think it is starving for fuel. I played with the idle adjust today and it did nothing. I know the fuel pump was pumping gas the other day but it might be bad. I'm about to take it to the marina and bite my wallet but I wanna get it fixed and on the water. 

I tried spraying stArter fluid to start it today and it still won't work. The ball will get hard but it seems I can still pump it. Yeah I've tried the gas tank valve open and closed.


----------



## whjr15

fishingful said:


> I am still sticking with the fuel pump is bad. The motor I had just like that one went through 3 fuel pumps. Only way I could get it to stay running once it was running is pump the ball.



I agree. If the bulb doesn't stay firm, you're not getting gas! The idle screw would have no impact on the bulb being soft.


Maybe a previous owner tried to rebuild the pump and did it wrong (which is pretty damn easy to mess up, really). If it's installed backward, or wrongly, it will not let the gas flow as it should, and let it flow "backward" towards the tank.... My money is on the fuel pump. Makes sense as to why someone jerry rigged all the fuel lines like that too. If everything had been working like it should, there would be no reason to come up with a weird system like that!


Edit: when I rebuilt my fuel pump, it gets to a point where you can no longer squeeze it... It gets THAT firm. Before that, it would get "firm" but I could pretty much pump it indefinitely. Get a pump rebuild kit and give it a shot. It comes with directions, but definitely pay attention to the orientation of the parts!! Take a bunch of pictures during the process, so you remember the order of them as well!


----------



## TurtleJugger

Ok got it running Sunday afternoon. If I barley pump the ball it pumps enough gas to start the motor. Once it's running it pumps the gas to the motor fine for awhile. Me and a buddy took it out to Eastfork lake. The motor started right up and worked fine for about 15 mins then when I tried to give it full power it sounds like it's going into neutral and Revving up fast. But once I turn the power back to idle it works fine up to a certain speed. But every time I try to open it up the prop stops moving the boat and it reevvs up high like its in neutral.

After running the motor around the lake for 45 mins it stops and won't start again. We wait about 10 mins and it starts again only to sputter out. Long story short we made it back to the boat ramp with the trolling motor. 

Any ideas what's going on?

And thank you everyone for helping me out with this motor!


----------



## Lewis

You have a couple problems. The revving and not moving the boat sure sounds like a bad prop spinning on the hub. I would also recommend pulling the carb, clean it well and rebuild it. Prob carb as long as you verify it has good spark during the no start condition.


----------



## creekcrawler

Yup. If you're revving up, you probably have a spun prop. Sounds like a trip to the shop may be in order to get that puppy debugged. If it didn't want to restart after 15 minutes, you might be overheating also (might need an impeller).


----------



## TurtleJugger

Yeah that's my plan. Gonna take it to a shop next payday and have it looked at. Thanks everyone for all the help.

I do have another question though. How does everyone mount there motor on the back of the boat? It's heavy and I fear it will bow out the back transom. Thinking about mounting a piece of plywood to better spread the weight of the motor on the back transom. And when we took it out I noticed the back end of the boat was sunk down into the water alittle more then I'm comfortable with. Do I need to add weight to the front or try to lose weight on the back?


----------



## EyeCatchEm

What size is the boat? If you have batteries try to keep them up front


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Please post a picture of the transom, there should be wood on there


----------



## creekcrawler

I'm working on a transom plate out of solid oak. Only 'cause it's my Pop's old boat, a 40 year old MFG., and I don't want to stress the transom.


----------



## TurtleJugger

Here is the best pic I have of it on my phone. This is when I first got the boat. I've done a lot of work on it since. 









Here's what it looks like now minus the outboard


----------

